# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  پر کاربرد ترین و ریز ترین نکته ها در ابزار های Microsoft Visual Basic .Net 2010

## hamidhassas

در اینجا می خوایم پر کاربرد ترین نکته ها و فرمان هایی که هر فردی برای نوشتن یک برنامه با آن روبرو است را نوشته و توضیح دهم تا سایر برنامه نویسان تازه کاری چون من  بتوانند به راحتی به بعضی از خواسته های خود برسند.

برای شروع به برسی نکته ها و خاصیت های Form می پردازیم.

در اینجا از پنج خصوصیت Me , Hide , Close , Show , ShowDialogاستفاده می کنیم.
Me برای تعیین کردن همین است یعنی می خواهید بگوید که Form1 را مثلا مخفی کن ، که این Form1 همان فرمی است که شما در آن مشغول به نوشدن کد هستید.

Hide به معنای مخفی کردن است.  و برای این استفاده می شود که شما می خواهید مثلا Form1 را مخفی کنید به صورتی که این Form1 در حافظه موقت سیستم باز باشد. توجه به این نکته که این امر باعث می شود که فضایی از حافظه اشغال باشد.

Close به معنای بستن است.   و برای این استفاده می شود که شما می خواهید مثلا Form1 را ببندید به صورتی که این Form1 در حافظه موقت سیستم بسته باشد و فضای زیادی در حافظه را اشغال نکند.

Show به معنای نمایش است. و برای این از آن استفاده می شود که شما بخواهید مثلا Form2 را از طریق زدن یک دکمه آن را نمایش دهید. به صورتی که  همزمان بتوان هم از Form1 و هم از Form2 استفاده کرد.

ShowDialog به معنای نمایش یک پنجره گفتگو است. برای این استفاده می شود که شما می خواهید در Form1 با زدن یک دکمه ، Form2 را نمایش دهید و یا به اصطلاح باز کنید به شکلی که تا Form2 را نبندید نتوان از Form1 استفاده کرد.

1) برای مخفی کردن یک فرم از دستور Hide استفاده می کنیم. 

مثال


Form1.Hide()

نکته1:
اگر بخواهیم Form1 را با زدن یک دکمه مخفی کنیم ، باید در قسمت فرمان آن دکمه به صورتی بنویسیم که این Form1 را که در آن مشغول به  کد نویسی هستیم را مخفی کن که از خاصیت Me  و بعد از فرمان Hide استفاده می کنیم. 
مثال
Me.Hide()

2)  برای بستن یک Form از دستور Close استفاده می شود. 
نکته 1:
اگر بخواهیم Form1 را ببندیم از فرمان Close استفاده می کنیم.
مثال
Form1.Close()

نکته 2:
اگر بخواهیم Form1 را با زدن یک دکمه ببندیم باید در قسمت فرمان آن دکمه به صورتی بنویسیم که این Form1 را که در آن مشغول به  کد نویسی هستیم را ببندیم از خاصیت Me  و بعد از فرمان Close استفاده می کنیم.
مثال
Me.Close()

3) برای نمایش یک Form از فرمان Show , ShowDialog استفاده می شود.

نکته 1:
اگر بخواهیم با زدن یک دکمه Form2 را باز کنیم باید در قسمت کد آن دکمه با نوشتن نام آن Form مثلا Form2 از فرمان Show استفاده نمود.
مثال
Form2.Show()

 نکته 2:
اگر بخواهیم با زدن یک دکمه Form2 را باز کنیم باید در قسمت کد آن دکمه با نوشتن نام آن Form مثلا Form2 از فرمان ShowDialog استفاده نمود.
مثال
Form2.ShowDialog()

----------


## hamidhassas

حال به بررسی خصوصیت های قابل تنظیم در Form می پردازیم.
خصوصیات قابل تنظیم در پنجره Properties یک Form

1) BackColor
این خصوصیت برای تغییر رنگ پس زمیه Form است که با Click بر روی آن پنجره تنضیمات و انتخاب رنگ ها باز می شود و می توان رنگ مورد نظر خود را به دلخواه انتخاب نمود.

2) BackgroundImage
این خصوصیت برای قرار دادن یک تصویر در پس زمینه Form است و با Click بر روی آن پنجره Select Resource باز می شود که دارای قسمت Resource context است که خود دارای 2 قسمت مجزا با نام های Local resourc و Project resutce fileمی باشد. که هر دو این قسمت ها برای وارد نمودن تصاویر هستند که گزینه اول Local resourc برای انتخاب یک تصویر و گزینه دوم Project resourc file برای انتخاب چند تصویر می باشد.

3) BackgroundImageLayout
این خصوصیت برای تعیین مکان تصویر پس زمینه در Form می باشد که تعیین کننده قرار گیری تصویر در مرکز ، پایین ، بالا ، ... در صحفه است

4) Cursor
این خصوصیت برای تعیین نشانه گر Mouse در Form می باشد که با Click بر روی آن پنجره ای از نمونه های نشانگر باز شده و می توانید یکی از آنها را انتخاب و با آنها اضافه کنید.

5) Font
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده نوع ، سایز و حالت نوشته ها در درون Form شما است.

6) Font Color
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده رنگ نوشته های شما در Form شما است.

7) FormBorderStyle
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده چهر چوب Form شما است که با Click بر روی آن می توانید تعیین کنید که آیا Form شما قابل تغییر ساز توسط کاربر است یا خیر و...

8) RightToLeft
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده این است که آیا شما می خواهید چیدمان ابزار ها و یا نوشته های شما در Form از سمت راست باشد و یا سمت چپ. که برای ما که می خواهیم برنامه با فارسی باشد از این گزینه استفاده می شود.

9) RightToLeftLayout
این خصوصیت برای تعیین از راست و یا چپ بودن چهار چوب Form ما است.

10) Text
این خصوصیت قسمتی است که هر چیزی که در آن بنویسید در قسمت بالا Form شما نمایش داده می شود مثلا نام نرم افزاری که نوشته اید و یا نام آن Form که مثلا نوشته اید ثبت کاربر جدید.

11) UseWaitCursor
این خصوصیت یک علامت ساعت شنی نه نشانگر Mouse شما اضافه می کند که این همان شکلی است که وقتی شما یک برنامه را اجرا می کنید نشانگر موس شما به صورت یک فلش به همراه یک ساعت شنی نمایش داده می شود.

12) Name
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده نام Formشما است که در هنگام کد نویسی می توانید با آن مثلا Form خود را مخفی ، بسته ، نمایش ، ... دهید.

13) Language
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده زبان Formشما است که به حالت پیش فرض English می باشد و می توانید آن را به فارسی ( Persian ) تغییر دهید.

14) Locked
این خصوصیت برای قفل نمودن Formاست بدین معنی که وقتی طراحی Form خود را انجام دادید و خواستید تا تغییری در طراحی شما دیگر صورت نگیرد از این گزینه استفاده می کنید.

15) Location
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده موقعیت باز شدن Form شما در صحفه Monitor است.

16) MaximumSize
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده حداکثر اندازه Form شما در هنگام باز شدن و نمایش در Monitor است.

17) MinimumSize
این خصوصییت تعیین کننده حداقل اندازه Form شما در هنگام باز شدن و نمایش در Monitor است.

18) Size
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده اندازه Form شما به حالت پیش فرض ,در نمایش در Monitor است.

19) StartPosition
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده محل ( موقعیت ) نمایش Form در صحفه Monitor اشت.

20) WindowsState
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده اندازه Form به حالت حد اکثر Maximum و یا حداقل Minimum بودن Form در زمان اجرای Form در صحفه Monitor است.

21) AcceptButtom
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده این است که همیشه کدام دکمه داخل Form با زدن کلید Enter صحفه Keyboard انتخاب شود.

22) CancelButtom
این گزینه تعیین کننده این است که کدام دکمه در داخل Form با زدن کلید Esc صحفه Keyboard انتخاب شود.

23) Icon
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده شکل ایکون Icon موجود در قسمت بالای Form است.

24) MaximumBox
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده گزینه حداکثر کننده اندازه Form است که می توانید تعیین کنید که آیا Form شما دارای گزینه حداکثر ساز Maximumباشد یا خیر.

25) MinimumBox
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده گزینه حداقل کننده اندازه Form است که می توانید تعیین کنید که آیا Form شما دارای گزینه حداقل ساز Minimum باشد یا خیر.

26) Opacity
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده میزان شفافیت Form شما است.

27) ShowIcon
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده نمایش و یا عدم نمایش ایکونIcon  در بالای Form است.

28) ShowInTaskbar
این خصوصیت تعیین کننده نمایش و یا عدم نمایش Taskbar  در Form شما است.

----------


## hamidhassas

حال طرز کار و برسی تکنیک ها در ابزار TextBox
 اکثر تنضیمات در Properties تمام ابزار های  Visual Basic .Net 2010 با برابر هستند به همین دلیل حالا به کار هایی که می توان با ابزار  TextBox انجام داد را توضیح می دهیم.

1) می خواهیم یک TextBox داشته باشیم که وقتی در آن تایپ می کنیم این TextBox فقط  اعداد را در خود بنویسد مانند اینکه بخواهید فقط کد ملی را از کاربر بگریم.

الف) یک TextBox بر روی Form خود قرار می دهیم.
ب) حال بر روی TextBox  خود Duble Click می کنیم.
      به پنجره کد نویسی وارد می شویم . حال در قسمت بالا و سمت راست پنجره کد نویسی گزینه TextChanged را به گزینه KeyPress تغییر می دهیم و بعد در قسمت زیر کد های زیر را وارد می نماییم.



2) حالا می خوایم یک TextBox را داشته باشیم که هر چیزی که در آن وارد می شود را به صورت * نشان دهد. مانند زمانی که دارید Password ویندوز خود را وارد می کنید.

الف ) در قسمت تنضیمات TextBox در قسمت Properties به دنبال گزینه PassworChar بگردید
ب) حال در روبروی PasswordChar می توانید علامت * را وارد کنید.


Private Sub TextBox6_KeyPress(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.KeyPressEventArgs) Handles TextBox6.KeyPress
        'در این قسمت گفته ایم که جعبه متن شماره 6 در هنگام گرفتن مقدار فقط مقادیر عددی را دریافت کند
If e.KeyChar = "8" Then
  e.Handled = False
 End If
Select Case e.KeyChar
 Case "*"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "-"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "_"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "/"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "\"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "~"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "!"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "@"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "#"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "$"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "%"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "^"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "&"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "("
   e.Handled = True
 Case ")"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "="
   e.Handled = True
 Case "+"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "'"
   e.Handled = True
 Case """"
   e.Handled = True
 Case "."
   e.Handled = True
 Case ","
   e.Handled = True
End Select
 If (e.KeyChar >= "0") And (e.KeyChar <= "9") = False Then
   e.Handled = True
    End If
End Sub


3) می خواهید TextBox شما بیشتر از مثلا 8 رقم عدد یا حروف را بیشتر دریافت نکند. مانند دریافت یک شماره تلفن

الف ) در قسمت تنضیمات TextBox در قسمت Properties به دنبال گزینه MaxLength بگردید.
ب) در این قسمت فقط کافی است تعداد رقم و یا حروفی را که می خواهید TextBox شما دریافت کند را وارد نمایید.



4) شاید شما بخواهید کاری کنید که کاربر نتواند متن موجود در TextBox را تغییر دهد. مانند این که شما یک مبلغ پول را در TextBox وارد کرده اید و نمی خواهید که کسی این مبلغ را تغییر دهد.

الف ) در قسمت تنضیمات TextBox در قسمت Properties به دنبال گزینه ReadOnly بگردید
ب) اگر گزینه ReadOnly را به مقدار True تغییر دهید دیگر متن داخل TextBox را نمی توان تغییر داد و اگر آن را به False تغییر دهید می توان مقدار داخل TextBox را تغییر داد.

این عمل را هم می توان با کد نویسی انجام داد. می توانید یک دکمه را در Form خود قرار دهید و بعد در قسمت کد این دکمه فرمان زیر را بنویسید.


TextBox1.ReadOnly = True



5) شاید  که بخواهید چندین خط مطلب را در داخل یک TextBox بنویسید می توانید . همانند قسمت توضیحات در یک Form  که می توانید چندین خط توضیح را بنویسید.

الف ) در قسمت تنضیمات TextBox در قسمت Properties به دنبال گزینه Multiline بگردید.
ب) اگر گزینه Multiline را به مقدار True تغییر دهید متن داخل TextBox را می توان به چندین خط تغییر داد و اگر آن را به False تغییر دهید تعداد خطوط برای تایپ به یک خط تغییر می کند.
این عمل را هم می توان با کد نویسی انجام داد. می توانید یک دکمه را در Form خود قرار دهید و بعد در قسمت کد این دکمه فرمان زیر را بنویسید.


TextBox1.Multiline = True

----------


## hamidhassas

1)در اینجا می خواهم نمونه ای از یک کد را بگدارم که اگر کاربری TextBox  را که شما می خواهید توسط کاربر حتما پر شود را با دادین یک پیغام وادار به پر کردن آن کند.

مثلا شما می خواهید که کاربر حتما کد ملی خود را وارد کند اگر این کار را انجام نداد به او پیغام داده شود تا کد ملی خود را وارد کند و بعد از تائید پیغام به صورت پیش فرض TextBox مورد نظر انتخاب شود تا کاربر آن را انتخاب نماید.
الف) ابتدا یک دکمه در Form خود قرار می دهید و بعد با Dubl Click بر روی آن وارد قسمت کد نویسی آن می شوید.
ب) حال کد زیر را در آن جا نوشته و به خواسته خود می رسید.


If TextBox1.Text = "" Then
   MsgBox("کد ملی خود را وارد نکرده اید", MsgBoxStyle.Critical + MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, Title:="خطا در ورود اطلاعات سیستم")
TextBox1.Focus()
End If


2) شاید شما بخواهید که به حالت پیش فرض همیشه TextBox مورد نظر خود را پس از یک سری دستورات خاص انتخاب کنید تا کاربر دیگر نخواهد یکی یکی TextBox را انتخاب کند و بعد آنها را پر کند. برای این منظور از فرمان Focus استفاده می کنیم.
مانند زمانی که شما یک سری TextBox  داربد که مثلا نام ، نام خانوادگی ، شماره شناسنامه و ... را کاربر باید پر کند اما آنها را پر نکرده و می خواهید یکی یکی TextBox ها یکی یکی انتخاب شوند تا کاربر به راحتی آنها را پرکند . بدین منظور مراحل زیر را به ترتیب انجام می دهیم.
الف) ابتدا یک دکمه در Form خود قرار می دهید و بعد با Dubl Click بر روی آن وارد قسمت کد نویسی آن می شوید.
ب) حال کد زیر را در آن جا نوشته و به خواسته خود می رسید.

TextBox1.Focus()
TextBox2.Focus()


3) اگر دقت کرده باشید در بعضی از برنامه ها وقتی شما یک فرم ثبت نام را تکمیل می کنید دکمه ای وجود دارد که نوشته جدید یا پاک کردن فرم ثبت نام و یا ...  که با زدن آن یک فرم خام دیده می شود.
حال می خواهیم بگوییم که چگونه این دکمه مقدار های وارد شده در TextBox ها را پاک می کند و بعد کاربر با یک فرم خام ثبت نام  روبرو می شود.

بر ای این کار یک دکمه بر روی Form خود قرار دهید و بعد در قسمت کد آن مانند زیر وارد کنید. با توجه به تعداد TextBox های خود فرمان زیر را تکرار کنید.  ما در اینجا 3 عدد TextBox داریم.


TextBox1.Text = ""
TextBox2.Text = ""
TextBox3.Text = ""


4) یکی دیگر از کار هایی که با TextBox می توان انجام داد این است که شما مثلا دارای 3 عدد TextBox هستید و می خواهید که کاربر یکی یکی به ترتیب آن ها را پر کند به شکلی که تا کاربر اولی را پر نکرده TextBox های بعدی غیر قابل پر کردن باشند . حال به ترتیب مراحل زیر را دنبال می کنیم.
الف) در Form خود 3 عدد TextBox ایجاد می کنیم.
ب) بر روی TextBox1 خود Duble Click کرده و پس از باز شدن قسمت کد نویسی آن کد زیر را می نویسیم.
توجه کنید که باید حتما در قسمت تنضیمات Properties هر دو TextBox های شماره 2 و 3 گزینه ReadOnly  آنها را به گزینه True تغییر دهید و بعد مراحل زیر را انجام دهید.

If TextBox1.Text = "" Then
   TextBox2.ReadOnly = True
   TextBox3.ReadOnly = True
 Else
   TextBox2.ReadOnly = False
   TextBox3.ReadOnly = False
End If

حال همین کار را برای TextBox2  انجام داده و کد زیر را برای آن می نویسیم.

If TextBox2.Text = "" Then
     TextBox3.ReadOnly = True
 Else
    TextBox3.ReadOnly = False
End If

----------


## hamidhassas

خوب حالا می خواهیم با یکی از دستورات برنامه نویسی به نام MsgBox آشنا شویم و آن را مورد بررسی قرار دهیم.

هرگاه بخواهیم پیغامی را به کاربر خود نمایش دهیم و او را از انجام عملی مطلع کنیم از دستوری به نام MsgBox استفاده می کنیم. مانند زمانی که می خواهیم به کاربر بگوییم که آیا می خواهید از برنامه خارج شوید یا خیر و یا بگویید اطلاعات شما ثبت شد و یا بگویید که اشکالی در برنامه بوجود آمده و یا بسیاری دیگر از پیغام ها.

1) طرز نوشتن و استفاده از MsgBox

الف) برای نوشتن و نمایش یک پیغام میتوان از روش های بسیاری استفاده کرد اما ساده ترین راه این است که شما در Form خود یک دکمه قراردهید و بعد با Double Click بر روی آن دکمه وارد محیط کد نویسی آن شوید و دستور زیر را وارد کنید.


MsgBox("در اینجا متن پیغام خود را به دلخواه نوشته تا به کاربر نمایش داده شود")

این راه ساده ترین روش استفاده از یک فرمان MsgBox است. اما این فرمان دارای خصوصیاتی است که به آنها به ترتیب آشنا می شویم.

1) تعیین نوع پیغام :
به این معنی که می توان تعیین نمود که پیغامی که قرار است نمایش داده شود چگونه پیغامی است. آیا خطا است ، آیا اخطار است، آیا اطلاع رسان است ، آیا پرسشی است و ...

2) تعیین نوع دکمه های موجود در پیغام:
به این معنی که آیا پیغام شما دارای دکمه های Yes , No , Cancel و ... می باشد.

3) تعیین کننده موضوع پیغام:
به این معنی که شما می توانید تعیین کنید که موضوع این پیغام چیست . مثلا شما یک پیغام  با موضوع خطا را به کاربر می دهید که متن آن هر چیزی می تواند باشد.

اما چگونگی به کار گیری این دستورات بسیار ساده است و فقط کافی است تا با این خصوصیات آشنا شوید و بعد این خصوصیات را به وسیله یک علامت    ,   و یا  +  به فرمان MsgBox اضافه کنیم.

برای نمونه من یک پیغامی را می نویسم که موضوع آن ایجاد خطا در ورود اطلاعات در سیستم است و متن آن یک متن خطا به دلخواه است و دارای یک دکمه OK می باشد و نوع پیغام آن خطا است که با یک علامت ضربه در قرمز مشخص شده است.

به نمونه زیر توجه کنید.


MsgBox("متن پیغام مبنی بر ایجاد یک خطا در سیستم",MsgBoxStyle.Critical + MsgBoxStyle.OkOnly, Title:="موضوع پیغام مبنی بر خطا در ورود اطلاعات سیستم")

خوب شکل نوشتن فرمان MsgBox با سایر خصوصیات آن را مشاهده نمودید حالا می خواهم این خصوصیات را نوشته و توضیح دهم.


MsgBoxStyle.OKOnly فقط یک دکمه OK نشان می دهد.

MsgBoxStyle.OKCancel دکمه های OK و Cancel را نشان می دهد.

MsgBoxStyle.AbrotRetryLgnore دکمه های Abort و Retry و Lgnore را نشان می دهد.

MsgBoxStyle.YesNoCancel دکمه های Yes و No و Cancel را نشان می دهد.

MsgBoxStyle.YesNo دکمه های Yes و No را نشان می دهد.

MsgBoxStyle.RetryCancel دکمه های Retry و Cancel را نشان می دهد.

MsgBoxStyle.Critical آیکون Critical ( ضربه در قرمزرنگ ) را نشان می دهد.

MsgBoxStyle.Question آیکون Qustion ( علامت ؟ سفیدرنگ ) را نشان می دهد.

MsgBoxStyle.Exclamation آیکون Exclamation ( علامت ! آبی رنگ) را نشان می دهد.

MsgBoxStyle.Information آیکون Information ( علامت i آبی رنگ ) را نشانمی دهد.

----------


## hamidhassas

حالا می خواهیم با ابزاری آشنا شویم که حتما در تمام برنامه هایی که سعی بر نوشتن آنها را داریم  در قسمت دریافت اطلاعات شخصی کاربر از این ایزار برای دریافت کد ملی ، تاریخ ، کد پستی ،  شماره تلفن ( شماره ثابت ، همراه ) و یا کد های خاص پرسنلی و ... استفاده می شوند.

ابزار این بار  MaskedTextBox است.
این ابزار تماما همانند ابزار TextBox می باشد با این تفاوت که شما می توانید در نوع اطلاعات دریافتی از کاربر تغییراتی ایجاد کنید. این تفاوت را با زدن مثالی توضیح می دهیم.

آیا تا به حال به کد پستی خود و یا کد ملی خود توجه کرده اید؟ بله این کد ها پس از چند رقم از هم جدا شده اند آن هم توسط  یک خط تیره 
حال ما می خواهیم کاری کنیم که کاربر احتیاج نباشد که وقتی دارد کد ملی خود و یا کد پستی و یا تاریخ تولد خود را وارد می کند پس از وارد نمودن چند رقم اقدام به زدن خط تیره و یا اسلش را داشته باشد و این عمل به صورت اتوماتیک انجام شود.
 حالا برای استفاده از این ابزار کافی است از قسمت Toolbox ابزار MaskedTextBox را انتخاب و به Form خود اضافه کنیم .
حال برای تعیین این که این ابزار بعد از چند رقم این عمل جدا سازی و وارد نمودن خط تیره را انجام دهد آن را انتخاب نماید.
حال در پنجره تنضیمات Properties ابزار MaskedTextBox به دنبال گزینه Mask بگردید و بعد آن را انتخاب نمایید. سپس پنجره Inpout Mask باز می شود که در قسمت Mask Descriotion به حالت پیش فرض نمونه هایی برای عمل دریافت مواردی چون تلفن ، زمان ، تاریخ  و ... درج شده است که می توانید هر کدام را که دوست داشتید انتخاب کنید.

اما شاید شما بخواهید یک Mask جدید خود طراحی کنید به همین منظور کافی است تا فقط در آخر همین لیست Mask های پیش فرض گزینه <Custom> را انتخاب کنید. سپس در قسمت Mask نمونه طرح جدا سازی خود را وارد کنید مثلا می خواهید کد ملی شخص را از او دریافت کنید این عمل را یاید اول سه رقم بعد خط تیره و بعد پنج رقم و بعد یک رقم از هم جدا کند آن هم با یک خط تیره به همین منظور این عمل را به صورت 0-00000-000 در قسمت Mask وارد می کنیم. 
نکته:
شما برای جدا سازی می توانید از هر نوع علامتی که دوست داشته باشید استفاده کنید مثلا به جای - می توان از * استفاده نمود و یا به هر علامتی که دوست داشته باشید. دقت کنید که این علامت دقیقا در اطلاعات وارد شده در MaskTextBox شما نشان داده می شود.

حال اگر در قسمت Preview یک بار Click کنید دقیقا به شما را نشان می دهد که این عمل جدا سازی به چه صورت انجام می شود. و بعد با زدن گزینه OK این درخواست خود را تکمیل نموده اید.

نکته:
اگر که می خواهید اطلاعات را به صورت فارسی دریافت کنید حتما در قسمت تنضیمات Properties گزینه RightToLeft و TextAlign را نسبت به از چپ بودن و یا از راست بودن دریافت اطلاعات خود در MaskedTextBox تنظیم کنید.

حال اگر می خواهید در Form خود با زدن یک دکمه اطلاعاتی که توسط کاربر در  MaskedTextBox وارد شده است را پاک نمایید باید از فرمان Clear استفاده کنید . همانند زیر.

MaskedTextBox1.Clear()

----------

